# Netgear-Router teilt keine IP-Adressen zu



## huntertech (25. März 2010)

Habe zuhause einen Netgear-Router des Modells "WPN824" und der hat anscheinend jetzt den Geist aufgegeben. Das Problem trat vorgestern zuerst auf: Lan sowie W-Lan funktionierten immer problemlos, bis sich vorgestern die W-Lan-Funktion des Router von selbst deaktivierte. Nachdem ich sie wieder eingeschaltet habe und den WPA-PSK (TKIP) Schlüssel wieder reingemacht habe, kommen die anderen W-Lan-Geräte im Haum (Notebook u. PS3) nicht mehr rein und sagen immer, dass sie keine IP-Adressen zugewiesen bekommen. Erkannt wird der Router aber und eine Verbindung kann aufgebaut werden, nur eben keine IPs, was natürlich kein Internet ermöglicht.

Dann hat es gestern aus irgendwelchen Gründen plötzlich geklappt, alle kamen wieder rein. Doch heute ist schon wieder das Problem, nur hat sich diesmal die W-Lan-Fuktion nicht deaktiviert, alle Einstellungen im Router sind also so, wie sie sein sollen. Sobald ich die PS3 per Kabel anschließe, kommt sie aber wieder ins Netz.


Habt ihr eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte? Der Sender des Routers kanns ja kaum sein, er wird ja erkannt. Vllt. ne Funktionsstörung?


----------



## huntertech (26. März 2010)

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## lazy (26. März 2010)

Hallo,

du scheinst ja in die Config von deinem Router reinzukommen, richtig? Hast du dort irgendwo die Möglichkeit DHCP abzuschalten und die IP Adressen von Hand zu vergeben? Vielleicht kannst du auch im Windows (von der PSIII habe ich keine Ahnung) eine IP eingeben. 

Evtl. auch mal gleich die DNS Server von der Telekom eintragen, die findest du hier.


----------



## huntertech (27. März 2010)

Also ich versuchs morgen (bzw. heute abend ) mal mit IP-Manuell.


----------



## huntertech (27. März 2010)

Habe die IP heute mal festgelegt, es geht aber immernoch nicht. Der bleibt immer (laut PS3) beim Punkt "Schlüssel-Informationen austauschen" hängen (Fehlermeldung etwa: Zeitüberschreitung beim Austauschen der Schlüsselinformationen, möglicherweise ist der eingegebene WPA-Schlüssel falsch) und daraufhin ist das Abrufen einer IP dann gescheitert. Das komische ist aber, selbst, wenn kein Sicherheitsschlüssel drin ist, kommt dieser Fehler.

Könnte doch der Router ne Störung haben?


----------



## lazy (27. März 2010)

Kannst du auf dem Router irgendwie ein Update machen, oder macht der die von selbst? Evtl. kannst du auch ein altes Update mal draufspielen zum testen. Wie sieht das am PC aus, die PS3 ist nicht das beste zum Testen glaube ich.


----------



## huntertech (27. März 2010)

Also die neueste Firmware hat der Router drauf. Aber es ist ja nicht nur die PS3, ein Notebook kommt ja wie gesagt auch nicht rein.


----------



## taks (28. März 2010)

Geht es ohne Verschlüsselung?


----------



## huntertech (28. März 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Das komische ist aber, selbst, wenn kein Sicherheitsschlüssel drin ist, kommt dieser Fehler.



Nee, komischerweise auch das nicht


----------



## taks (28. März 2010)

Ohh, sry, hab ich überlesen.


----------



## huntertech (28. März 2010)

Nicht schlimm 


Kann es vllt. sein, da er ja zu lange braucht, um Schlüssel surchzugehen, dass irgendein Prozessor oder so vom Router kaputt ist?


----------



## lazy (28. März 2010)

Kannst du ein altes Update drauf machen, vielleicht ist in dem neuen irgendwas drin (kann meinen PC auch am besten mitm alten Bios übertakten )


----------



## huntertech (28. März 2010)

ich gucke heute mal (kommt nur mein Vater rein, deswegen dauerts immer)


----------

